

FreeBSD 10.0-RC1 now available - samwilliams
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2013-December/076231.html

======
lorenzfx
I'll take that as an opportunity to remind you of the FreeBSD Foundation's
Year-End-Fundraising campaign (I gave them some money for the first time just
last week, to support some of the awesome work they have been doing)
[https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/](https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/)

------
McGlockenshire
They've published a change summary on the wiki:

[https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD10](https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD10)

~~~
vbit
So... no pkgng? I thought that was going to be the default in FreeBSD 10.

~~~
emaste
Pkgng is indeed the default in FreeBSD 10. That page is a useful collection of
notes on changes in the base system, but isn't an official changelog of the
release engineering team.

------
izietto
I don't have much experience of FreeBSD, but I'm curious about it: for what
purposes is FreeBSD used? Is it common in some work environments?

~~~
octix
I'm not an expert, but based on my experience I can tell you following:

1\. it is not a Linux, it is a Unix system; 2. it used mostly on servers,
stable as centos/red hat/other solid linux; 3. can be used on desktop too;
4.it has a great support for ZFS

I personally used it for a few years, but when I started to develop using
java, had to switch to linux...

I'm sure people with more experience can tell you more... but I personally
like some parts more on FreeBSD than on Linux (like directory structure,
device naming (no eth1,2...)) it just makes sense. IMHO

~~~
ghshephard
". it is not a Linux, it is a Unix system;"

I've (often) wondered - what does this mean for practical purposes?

~~~
UNIXgod
It's a tool which is used by engineers, computer scientists and researchers.
Focusing on your question for the / _practical_ / meaning of 'it's not
linux...' outside what I explained in a previous comment that it's Berkeley
UNIX unencumbered, though we do have the "one true awk"; Another diff would be
that it's not a pure clean room implementation like the GNU operating system.
BSD is over 35 years old and served us all well.

If you haven't had an opportunity to explore FreeBSD it's worthy to explore
your options and toolsets if for any reason to be a well rounded hacker and
also to understand the freedom and choices you have to make your own educated
decision on the tools which you find practical for your own purposes.

~~~
ghshephard
I'm very familiar with OpenBSD, the BSDs in general, and Linux. I'm really
interested in the statement, "It's not a linux, it's Unix" \- and I'm
wondering if that statement really has any meaning.

I completely agree with you that understanding the licensing, the freedoms you
chose, the wonderful documentation and great integration you get from the BSDs
are all important - but that's really a question of "What is the practical
difference between choosing an OpenBSD versus a Linux System" \- which is
somewhat different than making the blanket statement, "It's not a Linux, it's
Unix."

------
chrisblackwell
Looking at the schedule, we can expect the full release to be out the day
after New Years.

~~~
cperciva
The published schedules are always "best-case" scenarios, since FreeBSD
developers look at these to know how long they have to get work into the tree.
There is always the anticipation that schedules will slip as issues arise, so
I'd guess January 9th for the announcement rather than the 2nd.

(But that's fine -- we do .0 releases somewhere in the November-February time
period, and early January falls right in the middle of the range.)

~~~
kchoudhu
I'm still waiting for the Nakatomi Socrated BSD release (9.2).

Are we expecting to take the 10.0 series all the way through to .4?

~~~
X-Istence
9.2 was already released ... it is the latest production release.

------
lvs
The linux kernel basically already does this, right?

[http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.g...](http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/char/random.c#n1075)

~~~
lvs
Oops, I somehow commented on the wrong thread.

------
vacri
FreeBSD X?

